# [SWSE] A New Fear {Recruiting} Maptools



## JediJake (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a desire to run a slightly modified star wars saga edition game through Maptools starting on Tuesday the third of November. 
     Set five hundred years after the fall of the empire in a time of relative peace in the galaxy. The game would deal with a small group of Sector Rangers trying to do their job while a fearsome enemy attempts to take over the galaxy.
     Post here if you would like to join in. I'll message my email address to you if you'd like. The games would be on Tuesday's starting at whatever time would be best for everyone.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm definitely still willing to play, those house rules aren't that bad

Give me a day to make a character (Not sure what yet, is there anything that the party needs?)


----------



## UMLAW09 (Oct 29, 2009)

I would love to play, the game sound very interesting.  Email me the particulars on what you accept for character creation and I will make a character.  shadowjs2010@yahoo.com.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 29, 2009)

I may not be JediJake, but the character creation guidelines are on this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/267100-swse-new-fear-ooc.html#post4977553


----------



## UMLAW09 (Oct 29, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> I may not be JediJake, but the character creation guidelines are on this thread:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/267100-swse-new-fear-ooc.html#post4977553




Thank you for the link!


----------

